# Food Safety News Thu 3/5/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 5, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 3/5/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Infamous poultry case is finally going to get an ending*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 05, 2020 12:05 am Unlike Han Solo, the Star Wars character played by Harrison Ford, federal Judge Gregory K. Frizzell was not frozen in carbonite as a wall ornament for Jabba the Hutt. Nor has his honor been a coma. He just has not ruled in the State of Oklahoma v. Tyson Foods Inc. et al, a civil case...  Continue Reading


* French outbreaks linked to shellfish closed 30 harvest sites*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 05, 2020 12:03 am More than 30 harvest sites were closed over a two month period in France as part of outbreaks linked to eating oysters, according to recently released data. Because of confirmed norovirus contamination, 31 harvest sites were closed between Dec. 21, 2019, and Jan. 10, 2020, affecting more than 400 companies. This compares to 11 in...  Continue Reading


* GFSI panel buzz – coronavirus, sustainability and technology*
By Jonan Pilet on Mar 05, 2020 12:02 am Editor’s note: Following is a roundup of some of the topics discussed at this year’s conference of the Global Food Safety Initiative. SEATTLE — When it came to panels at the Global Food Safety Initiative conference there were plenty of questions about the coronavirus, and how it will impact food safety. However, there were few...  Continue Reading


* Can we have a culture of prevention in a toxic sea of division?*
By Roy Costa, RS, MS (MBA) on Mar 05, 2020 12:01 am Opinion The food industry and our public health agencies have long recognized that they share the same responsibility to protect consumers from unsafe food. The modern food industry is, however, growing more diverse, dynamic, and complex. making the application of food protection throughout the broad spectrum of operations a challenge for industry and regulators alike....  Continue Reading


* Researchers boost Bacillus cereus knowledge*
By News Desk on Mar 05, 2020 12:00 am Scientists from an Australian university have discovered another toxin used by Bacillus cereus. Researchers at the Australian National University (ANU) showed how the toxin can infect cells, even when the body has fought off others. The toxin, called NHE (non-hemolytic enterotoxin), attacks all types of cells in the body by anchoring itself and punching holes...  Continue Reading


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 5, 2020)

That Oklahoma poultry case clearly demonstrates what a hollow sham our justice system is.

Unbelievable that a judge is allowed to get away with abdicating his duty so fully in favor of the corporate interests.


----------

